# Galaxy S2 COPY/SYNC tracks PC to PHONE, TRACKS WRONG ORDER



## wouldbegreat (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi, I can copy audio tracks to my S2 no problem BUT, even though the tracks are in the correct order on my Win 7 pc, and of course on the cd, after importing them to my S2 the tracks are in the wrong order,...I need them in correct order as these are comedy sketches and, for example, the sketch in track 1 continues on track 2 etc, this is drivin me nuts!...I have tried using Kies, I have tried using Windows Explorer, no joy.


----------

